# Regional discussions



## Builder63

Hi all,
Is anyone aware of any regional message boards etc. I am in the process of buying in lower Dordogne /Gironde Border and hoping to find recommended tradesmen and services etc. -or am I simply hoping for too much?

Advice appreciated,
Thanks


----------



## EuroTrash

I can't believe I am about to say this, but - I guess Facebook is your best bet. It's a safe bet that there will be English FB groups in Dordogne where people exchange recommendations etc.


----------



## DrChips

Your Guide to Living and Working in the Dordogne - this could be useful??


----------



## ccm47

Life in SW France, The Local Buzz lifestyle magazine & website in English could be useful.


----------



## rynd2it

Builder63 said:


> Hi all,
> Is anyone aware of any regional message boards etc. I am in the process of buying in lower Dordogne /Gironde Border and hoping to find recommended tradesmen and services etc. -or am I simply hoping for too much?
> 
> Advice appreciated,
> Thanks








English Speaking Trades in Dordogne







www.englishspoken.info





Google is your friend


----------



## conky2

It's a very rare tome , but 'Smeg's guide to the Dordogne and English speaking tradesmen ' is priceless.


----------



## Builder63

Thanks all - Great info to get started.
Much appreciated.
👍


----------



## mbsfrance

Anyone know something similar in Biarritz area?


----------



## rynd2it

mbsfrance said:


> Anyone know something similar in Biarritz area?


Have you tried Google?


----------

